# Help ! What are the best vans for insulation



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Having used our two year old Elddis autoquest 200 a fair few times since we purchased in July, the bug seems to have well and truly bitten , and following our visit to the N.E.C were quite impressed with the Hymer Van 522 that ticks most of the boxes (around 20Ft) for a potential up grade.

Would appreciate any suggestions regarding vans that offer the same sort of spec and most importantly good INSULATION for all year use.

Have since learnt that this particular van also comes the T.E.C family (Advantec574Ti) and also made under licence in France by ERIBA (546)
with slightly lower quality specs but big price differentials.

Any pointers would be welcome including the possibility of buying abroad.


Dinger


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

dinger said:


> ncluding the possibility of buying abroad.
> 
> Dinger


Hymer or any other German make.

The German makers have been winterising the caravans for years.

The winter sites have mainly German caravans and campers on them.

Winter caravaning and skiing is huge to the Germans Dutch etc


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*insulation*

They do seem to be the ones to aim for , although i would of thought the French and Spannish makers would be offering the same sort of winter spec when considering the Ski scene in respective countries.

Amongst the huge pile of brochures we collected at the N.E.C , we saw several makes that we had never heard of , one being BAVARIA....
made in Germany we think .....( wrong )....its actually France ...

Please keep the info comming , much appreciated.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry Wuppert , i seen from your profile , you have the actual van that caught our eye. 

Any chance you can send a P.M witha quick appraisal, as we really did think it was just right for us.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

dinger said:


> Any chance you can send a P.M witha quick appraisal, as we really did think it was just right for us.


Or maybe do an appraisal in this thread ...we all like to read stuff like that :wink: SO no need really to go "private" ...stick with the NHS ... sorry I mean MHF :lol:

Mike


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

dinger said:


> Sorry Wuppert , i seen from your profile , you have the actual van that caught our eye.
> 
> Any chance you can send a P.M witha quick appraisal, as we really did think it was just right for us.


Hi Dinger

I'll sort it out later bit busy at moment


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*insulation*

Thanks wupert, thats very helpful

I am just in the middle of sending e mails to enquire about said van with a dealer in Germany. .....

Reallly like the van when we were at the NEC last week but , cant beat some first hand experience and feed back , so look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there


Don't 'spose I can help much, we've a hymer van 572.
It seems well insulated, I think the walls etc are 35mm foam with aluminium skin outside, nit sure about inside.
What impressed me was the cavity gap between the wall and bed, and around the seating area. So you never touch the walls when seated or sleeping.

Also I tested the heating out recently, and thought the garage gets very warm... it does, I found a vent into the garage, I had put a tube of tennis balls near this, needless to say over a few days of use, it has distorted the container, due to heat.

Also the water tank is in the hab area.

We're thinking of going skiing at the start of next year... we'll see


hth


wilse


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: insulation*



dinger said:


> Thanks wupert, thats very helpful
> 
> I am just in the middle of sending e mails to enquire about said van with a dealer in Germany. .....
> 
> ...


Sent at 1720 ish


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

spykal said:


> Or maybe do an appraisal in this thread ...we all like to read stuff like that :wink: SO no need really to go "private" ...stick with the NHS ... sorry I mean MHF :lol:
> 
> Mike


Ok

We are retired school teachers who have a ski business in Austria

We have known about Hymers reputation since the 80's as campervan guys who lived and worked in Germany.

We decided to look for a campervan some months ago and made a list of the things we wanted.

The Hymer "Van" has them all.

Firstly the Ford chassis which is new as is the 130 bhp engine and local Ford dealers say it will cost around £100 per service which is every 12,000 miles There are Ford dealers everywhere in Europe making it easy to solve any problems

Over its first 4,000 miles it has averaged 32mpg giving us a range of way over 500 miles per tank. It cruises* quietly and comfortably *on the motorways at 70mph.

The van is not too big and we are happy to drive it along any of our twisty Welsh mountain roads.

Hymers are built to a high standard and we do not expect any problems during the winter.

We bought ours from Brownhills Swindon and got a 7.5% discount and they fitted LPG along with a BBQ point and continental LPG adaptors as a deal clincher.

We went for the fixed rear bed because the garage space with doors either side which is very useful

We also liked the TV mount above the wardrobe and the clever shower set up.

The fresh water under the rear seat is unlikely to freeze.

We have done one trip to Austria and on to the South of France and we were doing guided tours of the "Van" daily for Germans Dutch etc all commented on the quality of finish.

We are delighted with it and can only say if you buy one you will not be disappointed.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*insulation*

thanks for an excellent write Wuppert.We thought the same about this van regards its finish and overall appearance.
If the habitation is well protected from the elements it would more usage through out the colder months and of course as you describe up amongst the ski resorts of europe .

Thanks for your help

Dinger


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: insulation*



dinger said:


> thanks for an excellent write Wuppert.We thought the same about this van regards its finish and overall appearance.
> If the habitation is well protected from the elements it would more usage through out the colder months and of course as you describe up amongst the ski resorts of europe .
> 
> Thanks for your help
> ...


No probs.

Keep us informed of your choice.

We fitted a comos sat thingy as well.

An incredable bit of kit.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Insulation*

Hello,

We have a Eura Mobil (older 2002 model) have to say it is as warm as toast and we have slept in it down to -22 in Norway.

I have also been told by a Independent Salesman that Hymer are very good for insulation.

My brother has an Brand New Ace (Swift group) and he said he started getting condensation on the inner walls whilst camping this September.

That I know of

Eura Mobil
Hymer
Frankia

Burstner & Dethleffs also have winterised vans and Laika may be in the running.

Best to look for Double floor vans for true and easy winteristation. It's all well and good having a van that is adapted to winterisation, by way of external tanks with electric heaters as an example. However, should the heaters fail or you have low Amp hook-up all sorts of problems could be had.

One other thing about winter camping especialy if you are considering severe winter camping or that without hook-up. Have a backup heating method/source or arctic sleeping bags!.

Hope this helps?

Trev


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*best insulation*

Thanks everybody for your very informative replies regarding winterisation/ insulation.

It was quite interesting last weekend whilst away for a quick break down in Canterbury both the Fri and Sat evening saw the temperatures drop dramatically during the night , resulting in a light ground frost .

Now ,whilst our humble abode is equipped with just a basic gas fire it did appear to be quite difficult in getting a ambient temperature, instead of baking hot or freezing cold.

So before i get carried away with the potential Hymer purchase next year, what extra sourse of heating can be used that does not pull too many AMPS ..... IE electric panel heater...Fan heater or OIL filled RAD

Regards

Dinger


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I was always under the impression that Oil Filled Radiators were very economical - so I assume that means less amps. Happy to be stood corrected though...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dinger;

We too have a hymervan 522, I've just penned a reply in another post >here< which might be of interest to you.

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

That was was my thinking B6X, a small oil filled Rad would offer constant heat with a thermostatic control , enough to warm a small van i would of thought, but am not sure of what amps/ power it would drawer from the electric supply , without causing it to trip at the meter.

Must be people out there that have the perfect gizmo , please step forward.

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Heating*

If you use electricity to provide the heat (as opposed to just running a fan to blow heat around after some other fuel source has created it) you're going to use quite a lot of electrical energy. In reality, that means amps. When an electrical heater is controlled by a thermostat it will make it more economical to run over a period of time but it will use quite a high amperage then switch off for a while, then back on, then off and so on. You'll still need to be able to supply those amps for the time its on.

Diesel heaters like Eberspach (sp?) and Websato are cheap to run (as low as 0.1 litres per hour on full) and will use the diesel from the tank. They have an electrical fan but can be used from batteries when you don't have a hook-up providing you have sufficient storage. They can also be used whilst driving because the flame won't blow out. In many ways they're better than gas but they're more expensive than gas heaters like Truma and that's why they're not as common.

Basically, there's no free lunches when it comes to energy for heating. You pays your money and makes your choice...

Pugwash.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Pee Jay.....thanks for that pointer on the other post, bit confused as the 
Hymer 512 is an overcab and the 522van is alow level jobbie, .......so are we saying they both share the same underpinings / ford chasis and DO NOT HAVE A DOUBLE FLOOR ???

Wupert and yourself have both tested this vehicle in cold conditions and rate it highly, but were ther any other simular makes that offered a double skin floor and fully insulated inboard tanks etc. Mt main critera is any van must do better in colder conditions than our dear old Elddis Autoquest.

Pugwash....very true..which leads me right back to thinking that the better insulation properties, the less imput on heating energies....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

dinger said:


> Pee Jay.....thanks for that pointer on the other post, bit confused as the
> Hymer 512 is an overcab and the 522van is alow level jobbie, .......so are we saying they both share the same underpinings / ford chasis and DO NOT HAVE A DOUBLE FLOOR???


Hi,

As ever, Hymer have a confusing range of models and numbers.

There is a 512 overcab model but that is the Hymer Camp 512, also based on the Transit.

Just to confuse, this year there is also a Hymer Van 512 low profile, also based on the Transit.

The Hymer Van 512 and 522 are essentially the same low profile motorhome but with subtle differences to the interior. The 512 having the wardrobe at the rear and an extra seat in the lounge. The 522 having its wardrobe in the lounge area.

These 2 brochures might help avoid the confusion as they have all the layouts available, might take a while to download as they are quite large documents....

For the low profiles....

http://www.hymer.ag/medien/pdf/1187873410-Teilintegriert_GB_2008.pdf

And the overcabs.....

http://www.hymer.com/eu/index.php?n...rie=1136&datei=1187860230-Alkoven_GB_2008.pdf

None of the transits have the double floors, only the more expensive A class have those.

Phew, hope that explains it ok and I haven't confused you even more :? :lol:

pete


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Insulation*

Hi Dinger,

Insulation is rated relative to European standards and manufacturers will generally know to what level their vans are insulated although they may choose not to advertise it. For example, the Swift Kontiki range is insulated to a higher level than the other Swift ranges (Well it was last year - I think it's level 3 for the Kontikis and 2 for the rest) and this complies with the appropriate standard. Most "entry level" vans will be to the lower Level 2. My memory's a bit vague here but its to do with how much energy it takes to maintain a certain temperature inside when the temperature outside drops to a certain level. The "Level 2" insulation complies with the standard at zero degrees I think, and "Level 3" is minus something - could be minus 10c I can't remember. (Sorry I'm being a bit vague here - the memory's going!). I'm pretty sure the Hymer A Class and others like Eura Mobil A Class are to the higher standard.

Don't confuse the standard of insulation with the term "winterised". This means the piepwork, valves etc. are frost-proof.

Checkout some manufacturers websites. I'm sure at least some of them will have the insualtion info you require.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: best insulation*



dinger said:


> Thanks everybody for your very informative replies regarding winterisation/ insulation.
> 
> panel heater...Fan heater or OIL filled RAD
> 
> ...


We have found an oil filled more than adequate even in very low temps.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops, forgot to add...

IMO unless you are going to do some really serious long term winter camping you'll be fine with a Hymervan or its other euro equivalents, even though it has no double floor.

pete.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Blimey thanks PeeJay.....Right iamgetting somewhere with the Hymer set up and will consult the brochures i collected from the N.E.c later on.........HOWEVER
there were some 6.00m 6100 m low level vans that have the double floor
with the waste sandwiched in between ( one of the lunar family and a spannish van ....will revert back) As stated earlier the HYMER VAN 522
does actually exist in the uk as a T.E.C ( dealer in weston supermare)
and in France but with very "French" interior (french co owned by Hymer)....bright colours

So there are was getting very excited about finding the right van , and then it apears in 2 other guises and lower prices....clever marketing but boy is it confusing, and thats before i even try and negotiate for one.


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

It's been great to read all your comments about the Hymer Van as we plan to purchace one ourselves for next season , just can't decide between the 512 and the 522 layouts . We are looking into having a RHD imported for us from Germany by Hymer Direct .


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

As i mentioned yesterday the other joker in the pack that is based on the Hymer Van 522 is biult in France and goes under the name of a ERIBA 546
but dont think its imported into the uk . But if you want LHD might be worth a look..

In the meantime if anybody has any other suggestions , for a van that falls into this catagory please let me know.


Dinger


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

b6x said:


> I was always under the impression that Oil Filled Radiators were very economical - so I assume that means less amps. Happy to be stood corrected though...


Surely all electrical heating elements are 100% efficient, if not where does the unused electricity go?

Radiant heaters are good for directing heat onto people giving a fast warm up of the people but are dangerous in small spaces due to the fact that the heat is directed onto a small (ish) surface.

Oil heaters give gentle heat but are slow to heat up and cool down and are relatively heavy.

Convector heaters give a gentle heat but are quick to respond.

Fan heaters are best for a quick response but are noisier and give a less comfortable type of heat due to the high movement of air. They are also unpleasant due to the change of noise when cutting in and cutting out

Blown air heating in motorhomes gives a gentle evenly distributed heat. They are quiet and easily controllable providing that the heater output is not too large for the space being heated.


----------

